# Lizards > General Geckos >  Gotta show off

## WingedWolfPsion

New acquisition:
Female Lygodactylus williamsi (electric blue gecko):



I picked up a trio of these little guys, and I'm in love--they're huge fun to watch, they're smart, and gorgeous.

----------


## Kuba

Were is the male pic?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Here he is--he's more flighty than she is, hard to catch him fired up. lol

----------


## dr del

Gorgeous colouration,  :Very Happy: 

Are they totaly hand off pets or will they tolerate handling.

Was curious if they had the same fragile skin that day geckos have.


dr del

----------


## Kuba

Wow, that amazing, looks like a color you should see in a marine fish or coral

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

No, they're not very fragile for their size, but apart from moving an aggressive female to a separate cage, I have not tried to handle them.  They're just too tiny and quick.  They are very smart, though, and they've already learned (by the end of the first week) that when I mess with the cage, they should check the feeding platform for goodies right away.

I've heard one keeper has hand-fed them, and had them jump out of the cage onto his hand, take a fly, and then jump back in.  I had one of the girls slip out of the cage once, but I was able to herd her back in--she did run up my arm to my elbow and back down into the cage. lol

They're not as flighty as other geckos I've worked with, not at all--but the potential is definitely there.  If they want to move...they're GONE.  They practically teleport.  It would be far too much risk to be opening the cage constantly to try to get them hand-tame.  If they decided to take off, you wouldn't have a prayer of catching them unless they let you.

There's no need to handle them, though--they're huge fun just to watch, since they're always doing something.  They're serious chow-hounds, so they're always hunting.  I feed them daily.

----------

dr del (02-13-2010)

----------


## Skiploder

Very cool!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I just started a Ning group for Lygodactylus keepers.  There isn't a whole lot of info out there about them yet, so I thought it would be nice to have an area to try to centralize keepers who do have them, so we can all exchange observations and advice, etc.

There is a Lygodactylus.com site with care info, but it's rather sparse, and has no forum.  Obviously the intent isn't to steal people away from BP.net, which focuses on ball pythons specifically.  A dedicated forum for the genus might help people find information on these animals more quickly and easily.

It is here:  http://lygodactylus.ning.com/
If you have any Lygos, please consider joining, and sharing what you know with others.

----------


## CA cowgirl

Hey there!  I don't check the gecko sub-forum since I haven't owned any geckos in several years, until yesterday.  And now I see we both picked up the same species of geks, the Williamsi Dwarf Geckos.  Pretty cool!

Here's my thread here on BP.net, link.  I'm visiting your link and will join, thanks!  Just a thought though (because I care my intentions are good), I read one one of the info sites that they should be fed just 3x week to avoid obeseity.   :Smile:

----------


## dembonez

Awesome looking geckos!! do they ever calm down so you can watch tv with it or something?

----------

